# habe mich das aber nie getraut



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich frage mich, warum es im Satz zwei Akkusativobjekte gibt.Der Sprecher sagt: _"Ich wollte ihn immer fragen, was in der Nacht geschehen war, in der seine Mutter Ko Gyi holen kam, habe *mich das* aber nie getraut."_

Danke in Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich habe mich *das* nicht getraut. _(informell) _= Ich habe mich nicht getraut, *das zu tun*.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe mich *das* nicht getraut.


 Wären auch ''Ich habe es/das _mir _nie getraut''  und insbesondere ''ich habe _mir _nicht getraut, das zu tun'' möglich?
mir/mich (refl.): ''wenn ein Infinitiv folgt...,ist der Dativ weit verbreitet''.


----------



## Frieder

Nein, das bedeutet etwas anderes: Ich habe mir (selbst) nicht getraut –> ich wusste, dass ich nicht widerstehen könnte.
Aber: Ich habe mich nicht getraut, das zu tun.



bearded said:


> ''Ich habe es/das _mir _nie getraut''


Nein, niemals.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Ich habe mich nicht getraut, das zu tun.


Im Falle des Vorhandenseins von zu+Infinitiv (z.B.' ich habe es mich/mir nicht zu sagen getraut' ) spricht die Universität Augsburg eigentlich von ''regionalen Präferenzen'':  trauen, siehe auch Karte.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> ''ich habe _mir _nicht getraut, das zu tun'' möglich?


Nein, definitiv nicht. Das klingt grundfalsch und ist es auch.



bearded said:


> mir/mich (refl.): ''wenn ein Infinitiv folgt...,ist der Dativ weit verbreitet''.


Das ist (aus meiner Sicht: echt übler) Dialekt und kein Standarddeutsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Im Falle des Vorhandenseins von zu+Infinitiv (z.B.' ich habe es mich/mir nicht zu sagen getraut' ) spricht die Universität Augsburg eigentlich von ''regionalen Präferenzen''


Du hast recht, beared, in Baden-Württemberg z.B. wird "Ich habe es mir nicht getraut zu sagen/ zu sagen getraut."  oft verwendet und kein Mensch empfindet das als _echt üblen Dialekt. _

P.S. Als ich "ich habe mich das nie getraut" las, kam mir dieses "mich" zuerst sogar seltsam vor.
"Bei uns" würde (gerade in dieser eher umgangssprachlichen Wendung) wohl jeder sagen "ich habe mir das nie/ nicht getraut" - dann stellt sich übrigens die Frage


gvergara said:


> Ich frage mich, warum es im Satz zwei Akkusativobjekte gibt.


nicht mehr.

Schau, schau!
Hannoversche Allgemeine:
.... selbst beim abgesenkten Bordstein hätte ich bremsen müssen. Das habe ich *mir* nicht getraut.“


----------



## Demiurg

Ich würde in diesem Fall nie Dativ verwenden, zumal es im Standarddeutschen einen großen semantischen Unterschied gibt zwischen:

_Ich traue mich nicht._
und
_Ich traue mir nicht._  (= _vertraue_) 

@JClaudeK
Würdest du wirklich sagen: _Ich traue mir nicht zu springen_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Würdest du wirklich sagen: _Ich traue mir nicht zu springen_.


Auf jeden Fall: "mir" schockiert mich nicht. 

Nehmen wir folgenden Fall, wo ich ohne zu zögern "mir" sagen würde ("mich" klänge hier eher verquer für mich) :
A: "Spring doch ins Wasser!"
Ich: "Ach nein, ich traue mir das nicht."



Demiurg said:


> zumal es im Standarddeutschen einen großen semantischen Unterschied gibt


Ja, aber durch den Kontext werden eventuelle Zweifel ausgeräumt.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Nehmen wir folgenden Fall, wo ich ohne zu zögern "mir" sagen würde ("mich" klänge hier eher verquer für mich) :
> A: "Spring doch ins Wasser!"
> Ich: "Ach nein, ich traue mir das nicht."


Mit "zutrauen" hätte ich da kein Problem (mit "trauen" schon):

_Ach nein, ich traue mir das nicht zu._


----------



## Gernot Back

gvergara said:


> Ich frage mich, warum es im Satz zwei Akkusativobjekte gibt.


Darf ich *dich*(Akk) *etwas*(Akk) fragen? Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich, dass ein Verb auch zwei Akkusativergänzungen haben kann? *Mich*(Akk) kostet es keine *Mühe*(Akk), das zu verstehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Mit "zutrauen" hätte ich da kein Problem (mit "trauen" schon):
> _Ach nein, ich traue mir das nicht zu._


Klar, aber der Sinn ist nicht ganz gleich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hier sind noch weitere Beispiele für zwei Akkusativobjekte:
jemanden Mühe kosten (Akkusativ oder Dativ)


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Im Falle des Vorhandenseins von zu+Infinitiv (z.B.' ich habe es mich/mir nicht zu sagen getraut' ) spricht die Universität Augsburg eigentlich von ''regionalen Präferenzen'':  trauen, siehe auch Karte.


Ich sehe das genauso. Meine regionale Preferenz ist: "Ich habe mir das nie getraut." Ich kenne die andere Form aber auch.

Wenn man jemanden anspricht, ist es:

_Trau dir das doch!_
oder
_Trau dich doch, das zu tun!/Trau dich doch!_

Es sind zwei verschiedene Formen.



Demiurg said:


> Ich würde in diesem Fall nie Dativ verwenden, zumal es im Standarddeutschen einen großen semantischen Unterschied gibt zwischen:
> 
> _Ich traue mich nicht._
> und
> _Ich traue mir nicht._  (= _vertraue_)



Man muss aber hier richtig vergleichen:

_Ich traue mich nicht._
und
_Ich traue mir das nicht._

"Ich traue mir nicht" verwendet ein Homonym. Wir vergleichen aber _gleichbedeutende_, nicht _ähnlich lautende _Formen.



> Würdest du wirklich sagen: _Ich traue mir nicht zu springen_.



Ohne Komma weiß ich nicht, was Du meinst. Mit Komma würde ich sagen:

_Ich traue mir nicht, zu springen_. = Ich wage es nicht.
_Ich traue mir, nicht zu springen_. = Ich traue mir, das sein zu lassen.

Vor der Rechtschreibreform waren die Bedeutungen grammatisch unterschiedlich gekennzeichnet. Heute muss man ein Komma setzen, wenn man sie klar unterscheiden will.


----------



## gvergara

Gernot Back said:


> Darf ich *dich*(Akk) *etwas*(Akk) fragen? Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich, dass ein Verb auch zwei Akkusativergänzungen haben kann? *Mich*(Akk) kostet es keine *Mühe*(Akk), das zu verstehen.


Als Deutschlerner sieht man dies anders. Als uns die Lehrerin die Akkusativergänzung unterrichtet hat, sagte sie zu uns, dass es im Deutschen sehr selten ist, dass ein Verb zwei Akkusativergänzungen hat. Eigentlich, die einzigen Verben, auf die sie hingedeutet hat als Ausnahmen zu dieser Regel, waren _fragen _und _kosten_. Zwar haben andere Verben ein Akkusativobjekt und auch eine "dass-Akkusativergänzung", aber zwei Akkusativpronomen in demselben Satz ist mir überhaupt nicht üblich.


----------



## bearded

gvergara said:


> zwei Akkusativpronomen in demselben Satz


Da fällt mir z.B. auch ein Satzbau mit dem Verb 'lassen' ein:  _Da war das Brot, und ich ließ *es ihn *essen._


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Da fällt mir z.B. auch ein Satzbau mit dem Verb 'lassen' ein:  _Da war das Brot, und ich ließ *es ihn *essen._


Nein, *es *ist die Akkusativergänzung von *essen*, während *ihn *die Akkusativergänzung von *lassen *ist. Beide Verben haben also nur jeweils eine Akkusativergänzung. Interressant sind aber noch die Verben _nennen _und _schimpfen._ Die haben jeweils eine Akkusativergänzung und eine objektbezogene Prädikativergänzung, ebenfalls im Akkusativ.

_Er nannte/schimpfte ihn einen Nazi._​


----------



## Perseas

Ist es wirklich richtig, ein Reflexivpronomen für Objekt zu halten? Bei Verben wie "sich beeilen, sich freuen, sich erholen, sich trauen etc." ist zwar das Reflexivpronomen im Akkusativ, aber wird das für Akussativobjekt gehalten?


----------



## Gernot Back

Perseas said:


> Bei Verben wie "sich beeilen, sich freuen, sich erholen, sich trauen etc." ist zwar das Reflexivpronomen im Akkusativ, aber wird das für Akussativobjekt gehalten?


Als was denn sonst? Es gibt ja auch echte reflexive Verben mit Reflexivum im Dativ!


----------



## Perseas

Gernot Back said:


> Als was denn sonst?


OK. Das wusste ich eigentlich nicht. Ich dachte, dass ein Reflexivpronomen kein Objekt ist, sondern eine engere Beziehung zu dem Verb hat. Aber da liege ich falsch, wie es scheint.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, *es *ist die Akkusativergänzung von *essen*, während *ihn *die Akkusativergänzung von *lassen *ist.


Du hast sicherlich recht. Ich hatte hingegen /essen lassen / (zu Unrecht) als eine Einheit betrachtet.  In anderen Sprachen ist die Person im Dativ (z.B. Ital. ''glie lo feci mangiare'' = _ich ließ es *ihm* essen)._


----------



## Hutschi

gvergara said:


> ... Eigentlich, die einzigen Verben, auf die sie hingedeutet hat als Ausnahmen zu dieser Regel, waren _fragen _und _kosten_. Zwar haben andere Verben ein Akkusativobjekt und auch eine "dass-Akkusativergänzung", aber zwei Akkusativpronomen in demselben Satz ist mir überhaupt nicht üblich.



Ein weiteres solches Wort, und eines der bedeutsameren, ist "lehren".

Ich habe, wo ich wohne, immer grammatisch falsch gelernt: _Die Lehrerin lehrte mir das._
Korrekt ist:_ Sie lehrte mich das._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> _Da war das Brot, und ich ließ *es ihn *essen._




Wen hat das Brot gegessen?


----------



## Hutschi

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Wo ist das Problem?


Hm, steh ich auf dem Schlauch? Also, so wie der Satz dasteht, hört es sich für mich so an, als ob das Brot „ihn“ gegessen hätte. „Da war das Brot, und ich ließ ihn es essen“ hört sich zwar auch nicht elegant an, aber wenigstens wäre klar, dass das Brot nicht isst, sondern gegessen wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich nicht, es sei denn, der Kontext ist: "Angriff des Killerbrotes".


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wen hat das Brot gegessen?


Gäbe es - anstatt 'ihn' - ein Hauptwort, so wäre der Satz für Deine Ohren vermutlich ebenfalls zweideutig (_ich ließ es meinen Freund essen_).  Ist die Wortstellung _Ich ließ meinen Freund es essen _möglich (klingt falsch)... und eindeutig?


----------



## Hutschi

In Deutsch ist die Form syntaktisch ziemlich eindeutig, aber stilistisch sehr wenig idiomatisch.
Jedoch ist normalerweise, das heißt, wenn es nicht um Killerbrote geht, auch die andere Form eindeutig - durch den Inhalt. Es gibt viele andere Fälle, die erst durch Inhalt oder Kontext eindeutig werden.

Ich gebe meinem Freund das Brot. -> Ich gebe es meinem Freund.
Ich lasse meinen Freund das Brot essen. -> Ich lasse es meinen Freund essen.
Wenn es Dir außerhalb von Splatterhorror zu wenig eindeutig ist, kannst Du "von" einfügen, mit einem leichten Bedeutungswandel: Ich lasse es meinen Freund essen. = Ich überlasse es ihm, ich esse es nicht selbst. Ich lasse es von meinem Freund essen. = Er soll es essen (und niemand anders). Inhaltlich sind beide Sätze fast gleich, pragmatisch sind sie verschieden.


----------



## Demiurg

Bei Belles Lettres gibt es einen schönen Artikel dazu: Reihenfolge substantivischer und pronominaler Satzglieder.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich lasse es von meinem Freund essen.


Auch ''ich lasse es durch meinen Freund essen''?


----------



## Hutschi

Hier bin ich unsicher, ob es idiomatisch ist. Eindeutig ist es.

In dem von Demiurg gezeigten Artikel wird übrigens auch sehr auf die Eindeutigkeit durch Kontext hingewiesen und die Stellung des Artikels erklärt.

 „Da war das Brot, und ich ließ ihn es essen“ - Das wird demnach im Normalfall nicht verwendet. Aber bei nachdenklichem langsamen Sprechen ist es wohl möglich.  "Es" wird dabei besonders betont.

Reihenfolge substantivischer und pronominaler Satzglieder.


> Es gibt eine zwei Ausnahmen von der Regel. Die erste Ausnahme ist statarisches Sprechen: Man denkt noch während des Formulierens der Aussage nach und tastet sich im Satz Schritt für Schritt voran. Oder man möchte betonen, wer Subjekt und wer Objekt ist.



Duden | statarisch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft verweilend, langsam fortschreitend


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ist das denn hier überhaupt anwendbar, was bei Belles Lettres steht? Liegen hier nicht zwei Objekte vor? Bei den Beispielen im Artikel kommen immer Subjekt und Objekt vor.


bearded said:


> _ich ließ es meinen Freund essen_


Das hört sich schon besser an.

Was sagst du zu:
„… ich ließ das Brot meinen Freund essen.“
und
„… ich ließ das Brot ihn essen.“
vs.
„… ich ließ ihn das Brot essen.“
?


----------



## Demiurg

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ist das denn hier überhaupt anwendbar, was bei Belles Lettres steht? Liegen hier nicht zwei Objekte vor? Bei den Beispielen im Artikel kommen immer Subjekt und Objekt vor.


Stimmt. Und die gehören noch nicht mal zusammen:


Gernot Back said:


> Nein, *es *ist die Akkusativergänzung von *essen*, während *ihn *die Akkusativergänzung von *lassen *ist. Beide Verben haben also nur jeweils eine Akkusativergänzung.



Trotdem passt die Regel "kurz vor lang" (Pronomen vor Nomen) hier und bei den Objekten gibt es auch eine natürliche (unbetonte) Reihenfolge:

Ich ließ meinen Freund das Brot essen. 
Ich ließ ihn das Brot essen. 
Ich ließ es meinen Freund essen.  (Klingt zugegebenermaßen etwas nach Killerbrot )

Ich ließ das Brot meinen Freund essen.  
Ich ließ das Brot ihn essen. 
Ich ließ meinen Freund es essen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Demiurg said:


> Stimmt. Und die gehören noch nicht mal zusammen:
> 
> 
> Trotdem passt die Regel "kurz vor lang" (Pronomen vor Nomen) hier und bei den Objekten gibt es auch eine natürliche (unbetonte) Reihenfolge:
> 
> Ich ließ meinen Freund das Brot essen.
> Ich ließ ihn das Brot essen.
> Ich ließ es meinen Freund essen.  (Klingt zugegebenermaßen etwas nach Killerbrot )
> 
> Ich ließ das Brot meinen Freund essen.
> Ich ließ das Brot ihn essen.
> Ich ließ meinen Freund es essen.


Gut, aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, bitte  Würdest du sagen:

a) „Da war das Brot, und ich ließ es ihn essen“ ist eben die natürliche Reihenfolge (wie in „Ich ließ es ihn wissen“) und ich würde es jederzeit ohne Bedenken selbst so formulieren.
oder
b) Das klingt missverständlich (klingt nach Killerbrot) und ich würde mir lieber eine alternative Formulierung einfallen lassen, auch wenn der Satz formal (wahrscheinlich) richtig ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Schlabberlatz said:


> Gut, aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, bitte  Würdest du sagen:
> 
> a) „Da war das Brot, und ich ließ es ihn essen“ ist eben die natürliche Reihenfolge (wie in „Ich ließ es ihn wissen“) und ich würde es jederzeit ohne Bedenken selbst so formulieren.
> oder
> b) Das klingt missverständlich (klingt nach Killerbrot) und ich würde mir lieber eine alternative Formulierung einfallen lassen, auch wenn der Satz formal (wahrscheinlich) richtig ist.


Mir ist das mit dem Killerbrot erst aufgefallen, nachdem du darauf hingewiesen hast.   Also spontan: a), je länger ich darüber nachdenke: b)


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> a) „Da war das Brot, und ich ließ es ihn essen“ ist eben die natürliche Reihenfolge (wie in „Ich ließ es ihn wissen“) und ich würde es jederzeit ohne Bedenken selbst so formulieren.


Ich finde den Satz völlig in Ordnung und bei passendem Kontext würde niemand darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Demiurg said:


> Mir ist das mit dem Killerbrot erst aufgefallen, nachdem du darauf hingewiesen hast.   Also spontan: a), je länger ich darüber nachdenke: b)


OK, danke.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich finde den Satz völlig in Ordnung und bei passendem Kontext würde niemand darüber nachdenken.


----------

